# The Intrigue Of Personal Protection Dogs



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Some people would love to own a dog that would protect them. Right or wrong that is what some people desire. We all are aware of other means of protection that might be better if the boogie man rears his ugly head. Personally, I am layered with all those things plus dogs that will bite.

I have two dogs here with very different temperaments. I believe both are descent PPD's. I know the "thinker" and the wild one that will take no prisoners no matter what the obstacle.

We know you can't have it all in one dog. We know that you can't create a Rin Tin Tin or a Lassie dog. What traits would you most want in the ideal dog for personal and/or estate protection?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Some people would love to own a dog that would protect them. Right or wrong that is what some people desire. We all are aware of other means of protection that might be better if the boogie man rears his ugly head. Personally, I am layered with all those things plus dogs that will bite.
> 
> I have two dogs here with very different temperaments. I believe both are descent PPD's. I know the "thinker" and the wild one that will take no prisoners no matter what the obstacle.
> 
> We know you can't have it all in one dog. We know that you can't create a Rin Tin Tin or a Lassie dog. What traits would you most want in the ideal dog for personal and/or estate protection?


 
The dog that isn't noisy and showy, the one that listens and watches.... the one that keeps quiet and wills you to keep on coming..........


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Some people would love to own a dog that would protect them. Right or wrong that is what some people desire. We all are aware of other means of protection that might be better if the boogie man rears his ugly head. Personally, I am layered with all those things plus dogs that will bite.
> 
> I have two dogs here with very different temperaments. I believe both are descent PPD's. I know the "thinker" and the wild one that will take no prisoners no matter what the obstacle.
> 
> We know you can't have it all in one dog. We know that you can't create a Rin Tin Tin or a Lassie dog. What traits would you most want in the ideal dog for personal and/or estate protection?


Would depend on personal or estate,and the family and living situation, My ideal dog would not be feasible for me to own and employ right now.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I've worked with aggressive dogs the better part of my adult life. The dog I want at home will bark; when someone comes to the door, turns into the driveway, walks across my property, if he hears glass break, hears a noise outside the house, particularly at night and has an off switch. I don't want him to bite a flea. If he gives me 10 seconds, I'll handle the rest. A lot less liability that way.

DFrost


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

I second DFrost. My Dog will not bite, however he also will not back down. For a "pet" I could not ask for more. He is a big black pointy eared dog so really, if he is not a successful deterrent then I am probably in a ton of trouble.... dog or no dog. 

Since I live in Canada guns are really not an option either, god knows if I shot an intruder he would sue me and win.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

On top of my list is a dog with hard character, dominant, lots of fight and a clear head.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> Would depend on personal or estate,and the family and living situation, My ideal dog would not be feasible for me to own and employ right now.


Hey Joby - Most people here would not own two dogs with the different purposes in life. I understand the difference that you are getting at. There are dogs that can work as both.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Frost said:


> I've worked with aggressive dogs the better part of my adult life. The dog I want at home will bark; when someone comes to the door, turns into the driveway, walks across my property, if he hears glass break, hears a noise outside the house, particularly at night and has an off switch. I don't want him to bite a flea. If he gives me 10 seconds, I'll handle the rest. A lot less liability that way.
> 
> DFrost


I understand that you are making the argument that fans against PPD's usually run up the pole. There might be circumstances where 10 seconds or even a minute may not suffice. Like I pointed out I'm layered with all the goodies plus dogs 

The guns are the first line of defense if the dogs don't get there first. Frankly I would put up with the liability if I lived someplace where I needed to worry about such things.

I agree if I was concerned much about liability and I lived someplace I needed to be concerned, I would have used different training on these two.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I've worked with aggressive dogs the better part of my adult life. The dog I want at home will bark; when someone comes to the door, turns into the driveway, walks across my property, if he hears glass break, hears a noise outside the house, particularly at night and has an off switch. I don't want him to bite a flea. If he gives me 10 seconds, I'll handle the rest. A lot less liability that way.
> 
> DFrost


Nailed it!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

David Frost said:


> I've worked with aggressive dogs the better part of my adult life. The dog I want at home will bark; when someone comes to the door, turns into the driveway, walks across my property, if he hears glass break, hears a noise outside the house, particularly at night and has an off switch. I don't want him to bite a flea. If he gives me 10 seconds, I'll handle the rest. A lot less liability that way.
> 
> DFrost


My Shepherd is in a kennel in the basement at night he moves around to much and wakes me up. We have a Rat Terrier "Skippy" and small Fox Terrier "Trixie" they bark. I have a old Stevans pump 12 guage sawed off loaded with 00 nuff said.
Oh I got some camo pajama bottoms for any of you Soldier of Fortune types.:twisted:


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

If wanted a dog that would protect my home...

All I would want is a dog that would bite and not let go, And I would not be broken hearted if he had out problems.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I want plenty of advance warning, big display with lots of noise, and some back up with a bite if the situation ever calls for it. I have several dogs with different abilities.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Two pointy eared dogs and a big, black mutt with a deep bark is what I have now. I figure multiple dogs and a lot of barking - even if the mal has that horrible high pitched yappy bark, give anyone with a random desire to harm me enough to think about that they would move on. 

If someone truly meant to harm me, I'm not sure what my dogs would do, but I'm not relying on any of them. Well socialized and friendly dogs who view the world as a happy place. I think maybe the mal may sneak in a couple of bites from behind, but I'm not counting on it.

In a car-jacking situation, I think my dogs would step up - the mal especially gets scary mean when people approach the car - even people he knows. Course no one would want to take my car - between the mess and the dog smell, the bad guys would likely target something nicer.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

All my dogs have shown willingness to protect "their family and property". They were/are all big dogs that live free in the house and can be heard sometimes more than I wish.

For me the "protection dog" does not exist. A dog that will guard house and family would have to be a confident, well-balanced animal with a good relationship with their family. These dogs are to be found from breeders who breed for sports, hunting, police, etc. with a view to breeding dogs that have a strong nerve costume and mostly "clear in the head", i.e. capable of being controlled. I say "mostly" as this is an elastic definition!! As is the person's capability of controlling such animal.

People who live in constant fear of being attacked are, as a rule, not the ideal persons to own such a dog. They tend to choose a dog that has been "trained" by a Personal Protection Vendor. I know some can be bona fide but for the most, they are not.

At the dog clubs trainers are constantly approached by people who want to know if their dog would protect them if necessary. Some trainers love these exercises, which completely pull the wool over the owner's eyes.

For protection, people should learn how to react instead of relying on a PP dog. The first thing for me would be lock up all doors, close windows, etc. Here, we get good info from the police on precaution. I'm sure the police on this forum would be willing to give instructions as to safety precautions, etc.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I am not that intrigued with PP dogs myself. Most crimes of violence, many anyway, have to do with the significant other. Be ashamed to find out you have been feeding her weapon of choice. Seems I recall a poster that thought it was cool that her dog backed her husband down. Just an early morning thought.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Just an early morning thought.


With or without hot chocolate Don?! LOL


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

LOL With...just getting started. You notice that David just wants a barker and he knows the odds. LOL Funny thing about getting in bad situations. If your LE it is your job. If you are just the average person, you normally really have to go out of your way to be in the wrong place. Can of mace would do most people nicely and you don't have to feed it.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> LOL With...just getting started. You notice that David just wants a barker and he knows the odds. LOL Funny thing about getting in bad situations. If your LE it is your job. If you are just the average person, you normally really have to go out of your way to be in the wrong place. Can of mace would do most people nicely and you don't have to feed it.


LOL We all have own vices to contend with ;-)~ Mine is coffee. 

Most people understand that a barking/alert dog is a deterrent in itself. Criminals don't like it when the odds are not in their favor. Basically they're cowards. There is something very feral about the thought of a dog biting a human. Mano y mano ;-) 

I agree Don. At home is one thing but out in public, engaging in high risk behavior (ie, putting yourself in bad/dangerous situations/locations) is something that most people can avoid. Unless they just enjoy the thrill of it all :razz:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Candy Eggert said:


> LOL We all have own vices to contend with ;-)~ Mine is coffee.
> 
> Most people understand that a barking/alert dog is a deterrent in itself. Criminals don't like it when the odds are not in their favor. Basically they're cowards. There is something very feral about the thought of a dog biting a human. Mano y mano ;-)
> 
> I agree Don. At home is one thing but out in public, engaging in high risk behavior (ie, putting yourself in bad/dangerous situations/locations) is something that most people can avoid. Unless they just enjoy the thrill of it all :razz:


Hi Candy - On certain occasions, I can't avoid those type places. Many cities here have very high crime rates. Some of the crime is violent. The cities are the only place to get certain services. The US Embassy in San Jose, Costa Rica now places Embassy guests outside the city because of crime. Out in the country where I live it is different. 

I have a pistol in the car but still prefer one of my dogs if possible. I think the dogs might be better than blowing someone away on the street corner.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Hi Candy - On certain occasions, I can't avoid those type places. Many cities here have very high crime rates. Some of the crime is violent. The cities are the only place to get certain services. The US Embassy in San Jose, Costa Rica now places Embassy guests outside the city because of crime. Out in the country where I live it is different.
> 
> I have a pistol in the car but still prefer one of my dogs if possible. I think the dogs might be better than blowing someone away on the street corner.


Hi Lee,

Yes, I agree, that where you live, the culture, the poverty, the laws (or lack thereof) and circumstances make your experiences different than most. If I was living there I would most likely feel the same way and do much the same. I like my odds to be a little more in my favor...kinda selfish like that ;-)

Now that the word is out about you and your dogs I'm sure they'll less likely to try and make you a crime victim 8) Usually they steer clear of the "crazy man" because they never know what you're going to do  Love it! 

I used to take a dog with me when I went to the night drop at the bank. Roll down the passenger window and let him hang his massive head outside. He had a very unreadable, dark face that scared the beejeezus out of most people. Big pussy cat really.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Candy Eggert said:


> Hi Lee,
> 
> Yes, I agree, that where you live, the culture, the poverty, the laws (or lack thereof) and circumstances make your experiences different than most. If I was living there I would most likely feel the same way and do much the same. I like my odds to be a little more in my favor...kinda selfish like that ;-)
> 
> ...


The crazy thing about living in this place is the contrasts regarding crime. The little mountain town where I live is the safest place anywhere I ever lived in either country. There is absolutely no crime of any type here. Kids, teenage girls and women walk the streets all the time after dark with no concern.That isn't the case in many areas of this country. There is virtually no police presence. I see a police car from a distant town roll through here maybe every week to ten days.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The crazy thing about living in this place is the contrasts regarding crime. The little mountain town where I live is the safest place anywhere I ever lived in either country. There is absolutely no crime of any type here. Kids, teenage girls and women walk the streets all the time after dark with no concern.That isn't the case in many areas of this country. There is virtually no police presence. I see a police car from a distant town roll through here maybe every week to ten days.


Lee, where you live sounds idyllic ;-) It was noticable too when I was in Medellin, Colombia over Christmas. Where we stayed it was a very safe area and no police presense was noticed. But then you had armed security posted at virtually every condo, mall, restaurant in the city! It's a good thing when you feel comfortable where you live  As it should be. 

There are some places in the world where even the police don't want to go. But then most of them have liberties that most cops here in the States can only dream of


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Is there an actual intrigue of personal protection dogs on this board ? Intrigue ? I suppose I'm quite curious.... it seems a topic that is constantly beaten to death, personal protection dog.

Intrigue and belief.. hope.. what exactly is it ? Intrigue.... 

You looking into getting into ppds in Costa Rica Lee ? Who is it that looks for a ppd ?? What is a ppd ? Sound familiar ? :-D


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Candy Eggert said:


> Lee, where you live sounds idyllic ;-) It was noticable too when I was in Medellin, Colombia over Christmas. Where we stayed it was a very safe area and no police presense was noticed. But then you had armed security posted at virtually every condo, mall, restaurant in the city! It's a good thing when you feel comfortable where you live  As it should be.
> 
> There are some places in the world where even the police don't want to go. But then most of them have liberties that most cops here in the States can only dream of


Yeah, I know the scene. Those guards are there for a reason. I won't live like that. I live open, in town with the rest of the locals. They are my friends and everyone knows me by my first name. I must be doing something right because I get invited to their family parties and dinner all the time. There are only a couple of Gringos in town. Believe it or not they thank me for socializing with them. Strange!

No security guards or condos here. Hell, there is one tiny convenience store (pulperia) with a bar, a restaurant open weekends, a Catholic church, tiny elementary school and the mandatory soccer field. That's it. The tables and chairs stay out in the open air restaurant when they are closed all week long. Nobody bothers with them even though there is poverty in town.

People come by the houses all week long selling various necessities like pots, pan, fruits, vegetable, live and butchered chickens. I just got my fruit and veggies yesterday fresh and ripe from the fields. A guy came by a hour ago selling watermellons for a buck.

I'm happy and consider myself fortunate to live here.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Is there an actual intrigue of personal protection dogs on this board ? Intrigue ? I suppose I'm quite curious.... it seems a topic that is constantly beaten to death, personal protection dog.
> 
> Intrigue and belief.. hope.. what exactly is it ? Intrigue....
> 
> You looking into getting into ppds in Costa Rica Lee ? Who is it that looks for a ppd ?? What is a ppd ? Sound familiar ? :-D


Hi Maggie - My two dogs are enough for me. I almost had a heart attack when I thought my female might be pregnant. There is a couple of Baden guys here selling PPD's to Gringos down in the high crime beach areas.
If I run across anyone that wants a PPD I would try to help them with a reliable breeder.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Yeah, I know the scene. Those guards are there for a reason. I won't live like that. I live open, in town with the rest of the locals. They are my friends and everyone knows me by my first name. I must be doing something right because I get invited to their family parties and dinner all the time. There are only a couple of Gringos in town. Believe it or not they thank me for socializing with them. Strange!
> 
> No security guards or condos here. Hell, there is one tiny convenience store (pulperia) with a bar, a restaurant open weekends, a Catholic church, tiny elementary school and the mandatory soccer field. That's it. The tables and chairs stay out in the open air restaurant when they are closed all week long. Nobody bothers with them even though there is poverty in town.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you need someone to come live there and work with your dogs....I AM AVAILABLE!!!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Hi Lee

My response was a little tongue in cheek, it sounds like you have a nice set up there and are integrating well, I suppose that could well be the key...integrating.

I've been around a little, I've seen how different folks keep different dogs in different places for different reasons.... different rules for different strokes.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Hi Lee
> 
> My response was a little tongue in cheek, it sounds like you have a nice set up there and are integrating well, I suppose that could well be the key...integrating.
> 
> I've been around a little, I've seen how different folks keep different dogs in different places for different reasons.... different rules for different strokes.


You are correct Maggie, integrating is the key. Keep you nose out of the air and be one of them. It helps because Costa Ricans generally like Americans. I don't show off or act better than anybody.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You are correct Maggie, integrating is the key. Keep you nose out of the air and be one of them. It helps because Costa Ricans generally like Americans. I don't show off or act better than anybody.


 
With that attitude Lee, I've found you can go most anywhere, doesn't matter if you're American, Scottish (although that helps), or whatever !


----------

